# Mf35 Petrol



## Horsilydoo (May 24, 2021)

Hi,

I bought a fe35 petrol a while ago, and it has been running excellent. Until a few days ago, when I wanted to service the points. Set the gap and so forth. 
The next day I wanted to start it. Nothing! 
I´ve changed the coil, condenser and points. I really don't know what I could have done. 
To set the gap on the points, I rotated the crankshaft by hand, to find the gap. Can that have screwed up the timing? And can screwed up timing mean no spark?
There is a drop in current from battery to ignition coil, but I don't know if it was like that before. It shows about 0.8 volts less. So around 11.2 volts if battery is 12.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Horsilydoo, welcome to the forum.

When you say "nothing" I assume it won't start...no spark? Your old coil is probably a 6 Volt coil with a ballast resistor in series. Your new coil is probably a 12V not requiring a ballast resistor. You won't get spark if this is the case. To check this out, run a "hot wire" direct from the battery to the new coil input. Or, you could put the old coil back in place to see if it will start.

The point gap setting should be .022 inches.


----------

